# 6 minute solutions...worth it ...or not?



## maximus808 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just curious if I should get the 6 minute solutions or should I just stick with the ppi2pass Civil PE package. See below.

Code: CPNQ6

In Stock

Ships in 1 to 3 days

Price: $346.75

Save $50.00

Civil PE Package (CPNQ6)

PPI's most comprehensive collection of references for use before and during the exam, including the new Civil Engineering Reference Manual and Civil Engineering Practice Problems.

I was going to purchase the package above with the HP 33S calculator from ppi2pass. Is this sufficient or would you recommend the 6 minute solutions as well. Thanks!

This package includes:

* Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition

* NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4)

* Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition

* Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition

* Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR5), 5th Edition


----------



## MonteBiker (Mar 18, 2009)

maximus808 said:


> Just curious if I should get the 6 minute solutions or should I just stick with the ppi2pass Civil PE package. See below.
> 
> Code: CPNQ6
> 
> ...



The CERM and the NCEES practice tests are a must. The CERM is where you will be able to find almost all of the information you will need for the morning section and is a pretty well organized study tool. The NCEES practice test has the most realistic problems for the exam. I found that the 6 minute solutions were good and if you could do them, then the exam was no problem but found the NCEES problems to be the most helpful in gauging my progress. Because of that, i didn't spend much time with the 6 minute solutions. If you have the cash, I would get the 6 minute solutions in addition but you should probably be fine without it. It cannot hurt to do too many problems. I had bought the CERM and some other coworkers had bought the practice tests and 6 minute solutions and we shared resources before the test.


----------

